# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  النقل المباشر المريخ (-) Vs هلال الفاشر (-)دوري سوداني الممتاز السبت 13 أغسطس 2016

## مريخي اون لاين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بطاقة مباراة المريخ وهلال الفاشر :
الأسبوع: 26
لا نتائج حية لهذه المباراة
 ملعب المريخ
 35°C
مباراة إياب
0:0 نتيجة مباراة الذهاب

لمشاهدة المباراة في بث مباشر اضغط هنا

بالتوفيق للمريخ ... دعواتكم
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مرحب مريخى اون لاين ومنتصرين باذن الله
ويا عبدالمنعم قوووووووووووووووون عايزنها بدرى لتثبيت الركب !!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستضيف الخيالة مساء اليوم بملعبه 

 
كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
ضمن  مباريات  الاسبوع الثامن لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية يستضيف  المريخ  عند الساعة الــــــــــ(8) من مساء اليوم على ملعبه فريق الهلال  الفاشر  في مباراة الثار ورد الإعتبار للتعادل الاخير الذي خرجت به مباراة   الفريقين التي جمعتهما بالنقعة و مواجهة اليوم يتوقع ان تاتي مثيرة وقوية   من الجانبين خاصة من جانب اصحاب الارض الذين سيدخلون المباراة من اجل الثأر   في ظل المستويات المتطورة لفريق المريخ منذ انطلاقة الدورة الثانية  لبطولة  الدوري الممتاز حيث فاز المريخ في سبع لقاءات حيث كسب خارج القواعد  المريخ  كوستي و الرابطة وفي استاده تفوق على الامير في الاسبوع الثالث و  كسب  النسور بهدف و نيل شندي 4-2 و فوزه في السادس ضد الاهلي الخرطوم  بثلاثة  اهداف مقابل هدف وعلى مريخ الفاشر 3-0 و يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم  في  المركز الثاني برصيد 58 نقطة بفارق نقطة وحيدة ضد و فوزه اليوم على  مريخ  الفاشر سيرفع رصيد المريخ الى 61 نقطة في صدارة الدوري الممتاز بفارق  نقطة  عن الهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ::
 المريـــخ VS هلال الفاشر
 ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ : ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ : ﺍﻟــ 26
 ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ : ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ المريخ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﻗﻠﺔ : ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ
 ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ : السبت 13 اغسطس الساعة :  8:00 ﻣﺴﺎﺀ

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مرحب مريخى اون لاين ومنتصرين باذن الله
ويا عبدالمنعم قوووووووووووووووون عايزنها بدرى لتثبيت الركب !!!



بإذن الله منتصرين ومن بدري الركب ثابتين
العجب واخوانه قااااااااعدين
*

----------


## الحريف

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مرحب مريخى اون لاين ومنتصرين باذن الله
ويا عبدالمنعم قوووووووووووووووون عايزنها بدرى لتثبيت الركب !!!




ههههههههههههههههههههه اثبت يا زعيم ان شاء الله منتصرين
*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*منتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الحضور الجماهيرى قليل

*

----------


## رضا الدين ابوعلى

*أين كوفى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنة ستتعب في اختيار نجومية المباراة بين اوكرا ورمضان
الاتنين مسجلين هدفين وكل واحد فيهما صانع هدف

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فشل اداري وفني من قناة النيلين 
كل دول افريقيا تواصل نقل المباريات في عز الأمطار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة كبيرة للمريخ اضاعها مجدي عب اللطيف لعبها من فوق الحارس طلعت اوت

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الموسم خريفي ومن المتوقع هطول المطار 
فلماذا لا يستعد تلفزيون السودان لمثل هذه المواقف
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*5 دقائق لنهاية المباراة
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

فرصة كبيرة للمريخ اضاعها مجدي عب اللطيف لعبها من فوق الحارس طلعت اوت




مجدى مكانوا فريق غير المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد الرشيد دخل في صفوف المريخ 
مامتاكد بديل لي منو

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*مجدى اضاع الهدف الخامس للمره الثانيه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مجدي عبد اللطيف يضيع هدف للمرة الثانية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة ثانية للمريخ يضيعها مجدي عبد اللطيف ومن امام المرمى يلعبها خارج المرمى
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اكيد بديل لعمر بخيت
*

----------


## مغربي

*بالتوفيق ل محمد الرشيد ولد فنان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التغيير الثالث للمريخ

خروج مصعب عمر ودخول محمد الرشيد
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اختير رمضان عجب للفوز بنجومية المباراة

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*تبلديه نضييييييييييفه !!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يستاهل رمضان عججججججججب



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*انتهاء الزمن الرسمي للمباراة في انتظار الزمن بدل المبدد 4 دقائق
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال سالم ينقذ مرماه من هدف مؤكد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يتالق وينقذ مرماه من هدف لهلال الفاشر

*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*مساء الخير ...هل تم تعليق المباراة لتستكمل غدا حسب القانون ام يتم الانتظار حتى تتوقف الامطار وتتم تكملة الزمن المتبقى؟؟؟؟نرجو الافادة العاجلة.
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*المهم مباراة الأمل عطبرة لازم نهزمهم هزيمة ثقيلة داخل استادهم المريخ يمتلك الحمدلله شباب زي الفل ابعدونا من العجايز بس
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*العارضة ترد هدف لمحمد الرشيد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف يضيع من محمد الرشيد بقذيفة رائعة يتصدى لها الحارس

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*المباراه متواصله يا عبدالباقى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فرصة اخرى تضيع من رمضان عجب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهاية المباراة برباعية مريخية نظيفة باهداف اوكرا ورمضان عجب هدفين لكل
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تبلدية مباركة يا صفوة
*

----------


## الحريف

*الف مبروووك للزعيم الثلاث نقاط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فوق فوق مريخنا فوق

الفوز الثامن على التوالي

قدر يامريخ السعد

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## kartoub

*الف مبروك الفوز 
منتظرين من اولادنا 6 نقاط في عطبرة
مع احترامي لي اهل عطبرة بس كم تمنيت هبوط الامل عطبرة من الممتاز
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مغربي

*الف مبرووووك
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المتوالية الثامنة للمريخ وعود في عين الحسود
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ محسن وبرهان .. انتصارات متتالية .. وغزارة اقواااان .. ماشاء الله .. ودقر ياعين






*

----------


## زول هناك

*الف مبرووووك للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الف مبرووووووووك ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشين عطبرة 

زنطورها يبل راسو

*

----------


## الحريف

*بالتوفيق للزعيم في عطبرة والعودة منها بالنقاط الست ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------

